# Fitted 100 watt solar panel



## Neckender (Feb 13, 2010)

I've just completed the installation of a 100 watt solar panel to our Tribute 650, so we are virtually not relying on hook up anymore,

100 watt panel £245 ebay
10amp controller £17 ebay
10 metres of cable with waterproof connections £14 ebay
plastic entry cover with gland nut £6-50 ebay
sika flex 252 £22 ebay

total £284-50 plus my time

John.


----------



## fugglestick (Feb 13, 2010)

How long is payback on saved electricity, compared to a generator, any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Feb 13, 2010)

fugglestick said:


> How long is payback on saved electricity, compared to a generator, any ideas?


can't work that out for you but you can't get leccy in a car park or layby


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 13, 2010)

trikerman said:


> I've just completed the installation of a 100 watt solar panel to our Tribute 650, so we are virtually not relying on hook up anymore,
> 
> 100 watt panel £245 ebay
> 10amp controller £17 ebay
> ...



Sounds great John, its nice when you see the charge light come on after fitting it


----------



## pappajohn (Feb 13, 2010)

fugglestick said:


> How long is payback on saved electricity, compared to a generator, any ideas?


 
*much quicker than a genny at around the same price....*
*its charging as long as the sun shines, and even a bit when it isnt, even when you aint with the van. would you leave your genny unattended ?*
*plus there are no ongoing costs unlike a genny.*


----------



## fugglestick (Feb 13, 2010)

The only advantage with the genny, is the 2Kva or so it produces, and its versatility. A 100 watts is not usable as 100watts as such, other than a charging amount whereas a genny can power a lot more, and you can use it more or less any time if wild camping, doesn't matter if your parked under trees, also can power another van in an emergency, and jump start the engine battery if necessary, and use it at home, or lend it...pros and cons for both. Downside is as you say, gennys walk very easily...


----------



## Neckender (Feb 14, 2010)

We were away in the van yesterday, had the deisel heating on all day when we went to bed early hours sunday morning 2am I checked the batteries and we had used 1/4 of the power according to the vans digital display. We woke up 9am and it was quite sunny, I checked display and was showing fully charged.

John.


----------



## defitzi (Feb 14, 2010)

*defitzi*



trikerman said:


> I've just completed the installation of a 100 watt solar panel to our Tribute 650, so we are virtually not relying on hook up anymore,
> 
> 100 watt panel £245 ebay
> 10amp controller £17 ebay
> ...


yep they really do work-I have three circa 70 80 one on each campervan and 1 for my boat  but they could be transferable too).


----------



## Belgian (Feb 14, 2010)

Solar is the best you can get: no noice, no smells...
And sunlight is free 
But.....*WHERE* is the d*** sun nowadays  ?


----------



## barnybg (Feb 14, 2010)

*Solar v's gennie ? payback !*

I thought the _ new type panels _ didn't need SUN,just light,as for payback compared to a gennie..........no comparison is there
A gennie is that price or more,it costs £5 + for 5 lts of fuel that lasts X amount of time,you have to dangerously store the flammable liquid,it smells from said liquid or fumes from exhaust,its loud ,its not environmentally friendly (if thats what your into) you have to watch it as it can and WILL go walkies,where does it work when it's raining ?it has to keep dry ?You cant just 'drive off' if need be !!
How many fors  compared to againsts !!!


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 14, 2010)

Just back from a Kart meeting, Friday to Sunday.  No sun, so if I did have solar panels, then I would have very little input to charge my 2 X 110A/h batteries.  Had 4 baked potatoes for lunch today, cooked in the microwave. I have a 2Kw inverter but absolutely no chance.  My Kipor IG2000 did this no problem.  20 minutes for a 700w microwave.

Its what you want out of your energy needs and there is no way solar could have provided me with my requirements


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

shortcircuit said:


> Just back from a Kart meeting, Friday to Sunday.  No sun, so if I did have solar panels, then I would have very little input to charge my 2 X 110A/h batteries.  Had 4 baked potatoes for lunch today, cooked in the microwave. I have a 2Kw inverter but absolutely no chance.  My Kipor IG2000 did this no problem.  20 minutes for a 700w microwave.
> 
> Its what you want out of your energy needs and there is no way solar could have provided me with my requirements



Not sure I would go to all that expense and agro then put up with the petrol smell and noise just for 4 baked potatoes, guess you must love your baked potatoes 

A tip about them is to part cook them at home, wrap in cooking foil and put in fridge. You can then finish them in MWave oven, real oven or on BBQ.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 15, 2010)

What agro and what smells?  

The generator has a fuel cap with a valve to close air off to the fuel tank, thus eliminating petrol fumes.  Like all engines that have been run, including your motorhome engine, there is a period when it cools down and there is a slight odour.  

Agro? used sensibly there is no agro only with those that have some unfounded preconceived opinions. 

What I was pointing out is the bigger picture and taking no sides, that you need to establish your energy needs and not come up with flippant points as to why you do not find one means better than another


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 15, 2010)

shortcircuit said:


> What agro and what smells?
> 
> The generator has a fuel cap with a valve to close air off to the fuel tank, thus eliminating petrol fumes. Like all engines that have been run, including your motorhome engine, there is a period when it cools down and there is a slight odour.
> 
> ...


 
My post was tongue in cheek, Chill out


----------



## Neckender (Feb 15, 2010)

Well now that I've fitted solar panel I have both, as I also Have a genny that  I brought 5 years ago, but only ever used it Once, i'ts now sat at the back of our garage. I'ts horses for courses what suits one doesn't allways suit some one else.

John.


----------



## barnybg (Feb 15, 2010)

*Solar ?*

I really think that some members need to research more on the _ new type _ solar panels that only need * light * sorry i have to mention this ,as i keep reading people harping on about  ..._ no sun !_
Once fitted (a big enough panel or panels) just like your gennie 900,1200 or 2400 monsters, are just as good if power is saved plus extra power direct,do you run your gennie constant ?i doubt it,i 'd like to mention that older couples cant even lift the gennies used by many,alone lug it in/out and away from van,then theres the storage of _extra fuel _ petrol,for the things,the fumes (from filling and dribbling) and running,the noise,waiting for it to cool down,trying to start it,the cost,the running cost,theft ?sheer size of it,where do you store the monster !
A simple solution,if you really think it needed is a small gennie 900 say, and solar panel(s) on the roof with 2 batteries.
Probably never use the gennie again ! unless you want to run a small house on 240 v.


----------



## bevdrew (Feb 15, 2010)

We fitted two new batteries and 2 x 40W solar panels to our van last autumn. Total cost was just under £350 - also included wind deflector volt/ammeter and all roof fixings, cables etc.

Have started a blog (on this site) of the whole procedure to try to help others thinking of "going solar". Blog not finishished yet, but have published what we've got so far.

bevdrew


----------



## barryd (Feb 15, 2010)

So is there or is there not panels you can get that charge just by light.  If (and its a big if) I go full timing Im not so worried about power in the summer but I am a bit about the winter.

Plus if there is such a thing where do you get it and whos up for fitting it for me as I cant do it.  Cant even get on the roof!

Cheers
BD


----------



## oily (Feb 17, 2010)

Had two 85w panels on the roof for a while and never got close to running the batteries down despite SWMBO using every electrical appliance known to man.
Forgotten how to use a hook up


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 17, 2010)

oily said:


> Had two 85w panels on the roof for a while and never got close to running the batteries down despite SWMBO using every electrical appliance known to man.
> Forgotten how to use a hook up



At what time of the year were you using your MH?

Believe that panels do not now need a lot of sunlight but have yet to find a link to a supplier.

In October spoke to a lad at an aires with his brand new MH and  he told me about all his solar power and how he was self sufficient.  After 3 days he told me he was getting a generator when he got home  as he had virtually no charge.  He had lived in France so new what to expect in sunshine and there was just not enough.


----------



## barryd (Feb 17, 2010)

This is my worry.  Last summer I hardly went on hookup and was away three months.  One 110AH battery and never a problem but we did do quite a lot of miles.

My worry is winter.  If I decide to do less miles and use more electric.  I reckon I would be pretty peeved if I spent a load of money on panels which I dont need in summer anyway but find when I do need them in Winter they dont work.

Might just invest in another 110AH battery.  Actually I might not do anything and just see how it pans out.


----------



## jezport (Feb 17, 2010)

We have 220watts of solar panels and A 230AH battery, we only got the van which they came with last September but still saw over 9amps coming off the panels in Autumn. In winter on a bright day with no direct sun you can get upto about  1amp. I haven't checked often so cant tell you 100% but it still keeps my batteries topped up while the van is parked up


----------



## pencildive (Feb 17, 2010)

For what it's worth I'll share my experience of solar power.

I've just bought 2 X 70 watt solar panels from gb sol.  They produced 2 amps maximum, 1 amp mostly and .5 of an amp between 0900 till 1100 and 1400 till 1600. I live Nr Bournemouth.  This is using a cheap solar regulator from maplin that cost £20. 16 amp rated.   
The weather was hazy sunshine.  The panels were flat on the ground. 
Measurement was through a nasa battery monitor
More efficient regulators (mppt) should improve these figures and will find out for sure soon as I have ordered one.  
I would encourage others to put down hard figures so we can work out what the real world means rather than theoretical calculations.

cheers


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the factual information Pencil.  It does not appear to be much of a charge return at this time of the year and the batteries would have to get a charge from another source if your needs exceeded this charge or you would flatten the batteries.

Hope others respond.


----------



## oily (Feb 18, 2010)

shortcircuit said:


> At what time of the year were you using your MH?
> 
> Believe that panels do not now need a lot of sunlight but have yet to find a link to a supplier.
> 
> In October spoke to a lad at an aires with his brand new MH and  he told me about all his solar power and how he was self sufficient.  After 3 days he told me he was getting a generator when he got home  as he had virtually no charge.  He had lived in France so new what to expect in sunshine and there was just not enough.



All year round BUT we rarely stay in one place for more than one night and we do have a bank of 3 85AH batteries
I would imagine it would be a different story if we stayed in one place through the winter months but can't stay still long enough to find out
3 or 4 nights in the peak district as from tommorow woo hoo


----------



## barryd (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking at it another way.  Has anyone fitted solar panels because their battery kept going flat?  What I am trying to get at is do we actually need them or do we just think we do?  I certainly dont need them in the summer and we as motorhomers do tend to move around a lot.  So has anyone bought them because they proved that they actually needed them?


----------



## ajs (Feb 18, 2010)

oily said:


> All year round BUT we rarely stay in one place for more than one night and we do have a bank of 3 85AH batteries
> I would imagine it would be a different story if we stayed in one place through the winter months but can't stay still long enough to find out
> * 3 or 4 nights in the peak district as from tommorow woo hoo*



 err.. you cummin to our leek meeting ???... yer more than welcome 

see the fred in the meetings section 

 regards 
aj


----------



## oily (Feb 18, 2010)

I was under the impression the leek site was fully booked so we decided to do our usual wilding thing and check out Monsal head, cromford basin, maybe millers dale and anywhere else we can find and in no particular order.
Thanks for the invite tho


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 18, 2010)

oily said:


> I was under the impression the leek site was fully booked so we decided to do our usual wilding thing and check out Monsal head, cromford basin, maybe millers dale and anywhere else we can find and in no particular order.
> Thanks for the invite tho




I would try calling the site, you always get people cancelling and with the weather today thats pretty likely


----------



## NicknClair (Feb 20, 2010)

barryd said:


> Looking at it another way.  Has anyone fitted solar panels because their battery kept going flat?  What I am trying to get at is do we actually need them or do we just think we do?  I certainly dont need them in the summer and we as motorhomers do tend to move around a lot.  So has anyone bought them because they proved that they actually needed them?



It is very difficult to judge what is the "ideal" way to charge and maintain batteries, as very one is different in their use and most importantly do you need them!!
You can only make a judgmental call when you can look at different examples (which these forums certainly help) of use of a motorhome and hopefully match someone's experiences with your own. Different people walk different paths, use their vans in different times of the year and use diffent electrical equipment ( I personally do not walk the path of solar or genny and have opted for advance charging, a personal decision as I am trying to use less gas).
There is no doubt that solar certainly has it's benefits, providing that the conditions are there to reap the rewards. The bottom line is this.................. without a good battery capacity and size, what ever path you walk will be a waste as not having the storage capacity for whatever method you take will be a waste of your own money!!
I have many examples on our books where solar has been of benefit (whether the van is at a farm for storage reasons, or they are wild camping in LaManga). Mainly these are customers that do not spend a great deal of time in this country and are in hotter climates (where the use of lighting and heating are not so demanding to the leisure battery bank), but I can say that every one of them certainly has a good battery bank to make the benefits of solar worthy of the investment.
It is all down to person preferences at the end of the day and most importantly where and when you use the motorhome and what is running inside.


----------



## kalamitty (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 50watt solar panel fitted to the roof of my van, got back from shops today to find wifey panicking, the van alarm on van making a strange noise and the key fob not working, i couldn't switch off the alarm, and nothing on the dash when switching on the ignition, so opened bonnet and checked voltage of the main battery, it read 5.3v,  put a charger on and soon after was able to disable alarm.  It turns out i had left a cd (multi stack) switched on and it drained all the power, now my van is left on hookup on my drive and it was getting a slight charge from solar, and van bitz have fitted a device that once your leisure battery is fully charged then it switches to the van battery, the cd must have comsumed a lot of power. apart from that we can go all week without using hookups when camping.


----------

